# Bonsai Kitten



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 16, 2002)

http://www.bonsaikitten.com/

"For centuries, people in the West have marveled at the delicate beauty produced by Oriental artists and sculptors. From gardening to tattooing to dance and martial arts, these craftsmen have enthralled us with complex forms and simplistic perfection. One of the most fascinating of the visual techniques to emerge from this highly cultured region is the Oriental art of miniature sculpture. Who has not been stricken with the expressive grace of Japanese Bonsai? Though once the sole province of Bonsai masters within Japan, Bonsai plants have been available to fortunate consumers throughout the world for some time. With this in mind, we are proud to now offer to you the animal complement of this art form; the Bonsai Kitten."







I wonder if they come in Blue?  :rofl:


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

Not sure what to think of it, what about the rest of you?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 16, 2002)

I want a Blue one!  :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so confused by this site. If it was in south easy asia and they were eating cat, I would not have a problem with it. THe phone number and address are in teh USA, and how can they get away with this, sans (without) having a nunch of people up in arms for cruelty to animals.

Personally I would like to see owners, but in a glass box, have them declawed and Fixed and forget to include the waste disposal tubes.

But, that is just me, and I like animals better than I like most people.

Rich


----------



## Eraser (Oct 21, 2002)

Joke or no JOke..
that site is friggen sick...
im ashamed at MT for not deleting this thread already!!!

What's next guys.. are ya gonna allow video's of kids being tortured to death!!!


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 21, 2002)

Thats not very nice........But still........wouldnt mind one in Red. Always wanted a red cat  

Sorry........I couldnt resist :shrug:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 21, 2002)

Hehehehe .. about 2 years ago, I sent the link out to this site via
my normal joke email list.  At the time, it was over 250 people on
the list (till I lost my HD and USED TO never back up anything).
I got soooooooo many vicious replies!  The emails I got back were
almost as funny as that site!


----------



## deadhand31 (Oct 21, 2002)

PETA (aka People Eating Tasty Animals) had tried suing this site a year or so back. It's all just a joke, no kitties were locked in there. If you look at it, it's just the glass lid being held against the kittie's face and bum.  After the person who made the site proved this, PETA ended up looking stupider than it is. Which is rather hard, considering that in protest to McDonald's beanie baby happy meals, they had several of their wacko members on top of several area McDonalds in chicken suits yelling "Did somebody say McMurder?!!!".

While PETA may have a few good points, they nullify it with their bleeding, butt-thrusting stupidity. At least their wacky antics are entertaining.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deadhand31 _
> 
> *PETA (aka People Eating Tasty Animals) had tried suing this site a year or so back. It's all just a joke, no kitties were locked in there. If you look at it, it's just the glass lid being held against the kittie's face and bum.  After the person who made the site proved this, PETA ended up looking stupider than it is. Which is rather hard, considering that in protest to McDonald's beanie baby happy meals, they had several of their wacko members on top of several area McDonalds in chicken suits yelling "Did somebody say McMurder?!!!".
> 
> ...



Amen brother!!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 21, 2002)

Ok so it is a joke.

to some it is funny to others it might be offensive

but this is the humor section

so be it 

Mick


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2002)

I'd like to take a moment and get serious....

We've gotten a few complaints about this thread...I want to acknowledge them publicly.

I posted this for a reason...

Bonsai Kitten is a parody, and a shot in the face of those people and groups who take things at face value, and don't look any deeper before making a judgement.

The site owners have been hammered at, banned, booted from ISPs, sued, and more...all because they wanted to express their (warped) sence of humor and poke fun at certain groups.

In a world where every day more and more of our freedoms and rights are eliminated, and more and more often we miss whats truely important, what does it matter if 1 web site is removed or shut down?

For the record, I am a cat lover.  I did -alot- of research into this site before I posted the link up.  If I had the least bit of reason to suspect they really harmed the critters, this would have been a very different type of thread. To those cat-folks who have been offened, I offer my sincere appologies. 


I'd like to mention though, that right now, a 8yr old girl is being drugged so that she can be raped and then killed in SE Asia.  Right now, a couple of dogs are tearing each other to shreads for the entertainment of a few sick folks.  Right now, a priest is violating the trust of his congregation and his faith by violating a young child.  Right now a husband is breaking his vows. Right now a family is without food or shelter due to burocratic foul ups.

With all this in mind, is 1 parody site worth all the fuss?  This site gets tons of heat, attention and press, where as most people just look the other way for the other issues. Why?  Is it that much more 'right' to shut down 1 site that is inhumane in its presentation of animals but alright to allow the hundreds of kiddie porn sites?  

I posted this to make people think. Sadly, we do too little I think.

As we approach the holiday seasons, keep a little bit of that spirit with you afterwards and remember those who need it the most.

And...if you can financially handle it, give some pooch or kitten a good loving home.
:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 22, 2002)

Amen to that Kaith.

If you thought the site was real you didn't look close enough.  
I had a good chuckle at the site, I thought it obvious.
Such a silly little thing to get your knickers in a knot over. 

Bravo to you Kaith, for sticking to your guns.

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *Amen to that Kaith.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, that gives me ideas for the......
 MT KeyBoard Warrior Technique list!
1.) Knickers in a Knot
2.) Panties in a twist
3.) Shorts in a bunch
4.) Undies in an Uproar
5.) Jockeys in a Jumble
6.) The Depends Butt Sag
7.) The Butt Floss Bum Burn
To be Continued!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Hmmm, that gives me ideas for the......
> MT KeyBoard Warrior Technique list!
> ...



Oooh Oooh I have some more!!!

8.) Grabbing the Gotchies
9.) Tidy Whitie Tug
10.) Long John Jab (this one may only be applicable in Canada, or locals with winters that make it necessary to wear such garb.   )


----------



## Eraser (Oct 28, 2002)

Kaith,

It was nice of you to say somthing...
I knew the site wasn't real..  but my point in the whole thing was.........  the Humor Room itself said to keep things clean..  I (and shame on me for doing this) must have mistaken it for not being offensive....  LIKE i said.. joke or no joke.. it just a stepping stone for other things to come in.. what's now stopping some one from posting a humours joke site about racial beatings or any of those others that you mentioned.. im just looking out for this section of  club..  you let one slide in.... and others will follow!!
I think up to now the room has been great.. lots of good clean jokes!!
Thats all...:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 28, 2002)

You have a very good point, and 1 I will keep in mind for the future.  It brings to the forefront the question of just what is acceptable here, and what isn't.  

:asian:


----------

